# How to begin taming my baby?



## sjcnsg (Jan 1, 2016)

So I got my little girl yesterday. She was really quiet yesterday and a bit shaky so I've left her alone and just sat with her a few times talking. Yesterday she didn't like me being too close to the cage and would get as far away from me as possible! Today I am able to sit right next to the cage and talk to her. She is even eating while i'm sitting and talking to her so I think she's getting more comfortable. She also been tweeting today too!

Anyways, I have a couple of question I hope to get some help with...

How and when do I start bonding and taming her?

I notice she is stretching her wings a lot and from what I noticed yesterday she is not yet very good at flying. When should I let her out of the cage for some exercise?

Also, would it be worth giving her wings a clip so that I can catch her easily again?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

I have moved your thread to the Training and Bonding section where it's most appropriate. Also if you take a look the stickies here at this section of the forums, you will find all the detailed info and tips on how to tame and develop a trusting bond with your budgie.

Since you got your budgie very recently, you can start the bonding process at first just by sitting close to her cage and talking to her in a calm, encouraging and positive way. Using your voice to your advantage when interacting with your budgie will truly be beneficial in terms of establishing the first connection.
Once you see your budgie more receptive to your during these little sessions where you spend time talking to her and you notice your budgie moving closer to you while in the cage, then you can slowly place your hand inside the cage, offer her a little treat for her to eat and teach her to step onto your hand/finger.
Once your budgie masters the step up command, it will be easier for you to take her out and place her back inside the cage. This is why it's best to only let her out of the cage for flight/play time after having the step up command mastered. Also be sure to cover windows and mirrors when first letting your budgie out. The room where she would have flight time should also be bird proofed in order to lessen the chances of an accident during flight time.
It's also important to have a play area set up for your budgie when having out of cage time, so that she is directed there after flight time for some rest and to play with toys or eat.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Aluz and would like to add that if she has a good bond with you and will step up, it won't be necessary to clip her wings as you won't have to "catch" her to put her back home. 

Generally, she should settle in for a couple of weeks first to get adjusted to her new home before having free flight time


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't clip only because if they can fly it allows them to exhibit their normal programed behaviors. Don't push them to leave their cage until they do it on their own. That way they have more direct contact with you and have developed a bond with a human. It also makes it easier to have a bird voluntarily return to its cage without the need to catch it (like a predator). Give her time to bond with you and you'll be rewarded and a renewed appreciation for these "parrots" in small packages. Enjoy.


----------



## sjcnsg (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you very much for your advice.


----------

